# Found GoPro



## slaphappy (May 1, 2014)

Found a GoPro on clear creek bouncing around in the bottom. Pm me with a description of footage on the SD card and model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure it's footage of some frontrange douchebag beatering. Probably a GoPro Hero3+, only the best will do! Am I right? Can I have the camera? Post that shit so we can ID him (or her) getting beat down!


----------



## WAVE (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello,

My name is Rob and about 2 months ago I lost my Red Wavesport ZG kayak along with my go pro in Clear Creek river near Golden when the water was extremely fast and high. Not sure if this is mine but it could be. In the video I was wearing a White Sweet Protection Helmet with a blue shafted Werner paddle and a black life vest. Please let me know if this could be it. I was filming with it when I when I lost the boat so there must be lots of under the river footage haha.


----------

